# Raf barnham



## Mikeymutt (Mar 26, 2014)

Raf barnham situated in south norfolk was a former chemical storage site.construction of the site was started in 1954 and completed in 1955 and operational from 1956.the site was used to maintain free fall nuclear bombs and was to supply marham,honington,watton,upwood,wyton and bassingbourn..the site was short lived as free fall nuclear bombs were superseded by blue steel nuclear bombs,and all nuclear bomb maintenance was moved to the v bomber sites and the site closed in 1960,the site dated back to the first world was when it was used to store mustard gas..a lot of the site is now industrial units..but all the plutonium sheds stand..the owner of the site is an enthusiast and has restored several of the sheds and four of the five imposing towers.


----------



## krela (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow what a site, I'd love to see this one, thanks!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 27, 2014)

A real gem. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very interesting site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one! 
Glad to see the towers getting restored! I believe all the work is being done by the businesses on the site too which is nice! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2014)

I love this place..The fact that there had just been a storm and another brewing made the towers even more foreboding.


----------



## gingrove (Mar 27, 2014)

Great report I really enjoyed it ! fantastic to hear that parts of it are being restored and your images fit the feel of the place perfectly. The small storage sheds would have been used to store the Plutonium core of the bomb and the hand rails leading up to the door were to stop people taking a core too close to another store as getting them together could result in an un controled criticality - not an explosion just a blue flash and lethal radiation doses to anybody nearby. This site shows some of the bombs . 

http://rafbarnham-nss.weebly.com/blue-danube.html


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome looking towers! Loving it.


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks fun! Another for the list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmcjnr (Mar 28, 2014)

I used to have dealings with a welding supplier who rented one of the units in the part with the narrow guage railway. An awesome, eirie place with gantries and scattered buildings all over the place. A neighbour swears the locomotives were sealed up in a tunnel on the site and forgotten about. Over to you on that one - got to be worth a sniff. Jim.


----------



## jmcjnr (Mar 28, 2014)

I forgot my manners - I do apologise. Great pictures and thank you for sharing them with us. Jim


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2014)

jmcjnr said:


> I used to have dealings with a welding supplier who rented one of the units in the part with the narrow guage railway. An awesome, eirie place with gantries and scattered buildings all over the place. A neighbour swears the locomotives were sealed up in a tunnel on the site and forgotten about. Over to you on that one - got to be worth a sniff. Jim.



Thank you jim.it's a great place and like you say it's very eerie..I heard there used to be a narrow gauge there.but never heard of the tunnel..that sounds really interesting.might need some investigating.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2014)

that looks pretty cool fella


----------



## Andymacg (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the pics of the towers, great work matey


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 14, 2014)

love it, thanks for sharing


----------



## steveT (Jun 14, 2014)

WOW! What a site! To think of the destructive power this place held...is mindboggeling


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice one mate, the towers look brill.


----------

